# 64 Wood Wheel - How Its Made



## midwest.swapmeet (Sep 25, 2009)

64 Wood Wheel - How its Made - PY Online Forums










Pretty interesting thread. Shows how the 64 wood wheel is reproduced.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Chad keep up the great work!

Our big Sunflower Swap Meet was last week end and I did find a pair of 64 grills. Dr side should clean up pretty nice.. Out Here Les


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

IMO the `64 - early`65 sport wood wheel is one of the best looking GTO wheels of all time!! :cheers


----------

